# NYC Civil Service Exam No. 2004 9/2011



## ashaughn (Mar 29, 2012)

I was just wondering if there is anyone who had filed for this exam and hasn't heard anything regarding a list being generated. I recieved a letter back in November/December that my application was received and that I would be notified again with a number but I haven't heard anything yet. Just wanted to see if anyone knew anything about this. 

Thanks.


----------



## rennex (Apr 1, 2012)

I checked last week with DCAS and the automated phone system says the list hasn't been made yet. 

I imagine that with current FDNY EMS employees getting first dibs on firefighter openings through the "promotion" system, the EMS side will be hiring alot this upcoming year to make up for vacancies.


----------



## caesar83 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Notice of Result*

Today, I got letter from DCAS with my list number in mid 800's I am wondering how long it might take before I get hired. 

P.S. Can you look up the list anywhere to see how many people are on it and the last hired number?


----------



## Hfd938 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey guys I'm new to this site I was reading about the test I got my results yesterday I scored an 85 with list number 102 is that good or bad lol


----------



## firecoins (Apr 22, 2012)

It's good to be at 100


----------



## Hfd938 (Apr 22, 2012)

So I should be in pretty good shape like that's a god number lol


----------



## firecoins (Apr 22, 2012)

If you want to pass the physical.


----------



## Hfd938 (Apr 22, 2012)

Im in pretty good shape like ive been doing out of state police agility test an what not but my man concern is if I have a good shot of being called soonish lol with that number of 102


----------



## firecoins (Apr 22, 2012)

Maybe.  It depends how big the incoming class is and how many people get through the process. Expect to get called at 102. Its reasonable to expect to get a call to start the process. Alot of people get dropped in the process.


----------



## rennex (Apr 23, 2012)

There are supposed to be at least two more EMS academy classes this year so you'll definitely get called to start the hiring process.


----------



## Hfd938 (Apr 23, 2012)

Does anyone now how many people actually took this test


----------

